# A bit soon for pics, but......



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

I'll be painting this one later this summer. 













When doing the estimate I was looking around this old shed. Tacked on 4k and we tore this down and put a pergola in its place. 

4 days. Recycled the slabs Will finish up tomorrow. (lattice to be hung)

Shes going to finish with 1/4" river rock in between slabs and perimeter. 

Should look nice when landscaping is done and house / garage painted. 



































.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Cool man


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Looks good. Way to tack on the money. You did her a favor too.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Second time I see a little giant ladder today. Maybe is time to get one.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

As much as I lova that shed, it's time was pasta.

Can we assume it wasn't a scene from _*Hoarders*_ on the inside ?


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Second time I see a little giant ladder today. Maybe is time to get one.


I have a couple. Find the bigger one is awkward fully extended straight up...top heavy.

Think what I like most is they are very solid to stand on and you can climb up and over and use both sides equally.

Costco and Sears.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

daArch said:


> As much as I lova that shed, it's time was pasta.
> 
> Can we assume it wasn't a scene from _*Hoarders*_ on the inside ?



Ya, I can see where you'd get that impression. 

Actually, she's a minimalist.....mostly full of cobwebs, empty shelves and a few random things. Of course I scavenged the metal brackets for the shelves. 

Posted it on kijiji and some dude came and took it way for $150. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

Looking great Paul, what stain did you use?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

sweet job man!


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice job that looks awesome...


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Dunbar Painting said:


> Looking great Paul, what stain did you use?


Brown treated lumber.

Soaked the tops of the 6X6 with "end cut". (don't think I have the name right)

The cut ends of the 2X8's will get a solid stain, because end cut doesn't look very good.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Way to go.Living up to the name Paint and Hammer!:thumbsup:


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Looks pretty good........ 









...... For a Canadian :jester:


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> Looks pretty good........
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Come on up this December and check out the air conditioning on this unit. 


Wear extra socks in those new Timberlands.



.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Good creation there


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Looking good my Canadian friend.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Wait wait wait....a back yard? I thought all Canadians hung out in their garages? At least they do in Windsor.....


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

The perogola looks nice.

How are you planning on painting the dormers of the house?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> How are you planning on painting the dormers of the house?


Probably with paint? Maybe a brush and a roller? There's a super neat-o piece of high quality equipment out there called the "paint zoom" that would really speed up production on that job.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

NCPaint1 said:


> Probably with paint? Maybe a brush and a roller? There's a super neat-o piece of high quality equipment out there called the "paint zoom" that would really speed up production on that job.


I didn't ask you:jester:


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

I finishes the little trim bits yesterday while extolling the virtues of the iPhone with NC. 

1/4 river rock to come next week to border it. 

Super easy project. There is interest in a few more. With a helper I could do one on a day next time. 











And a nice note from the HO with the cheque. (oops, how do you flip that?)














No sky jack for me unless they have a tow behind Sky Genie when the time comes. Renting a sky jack is not reasonable for this. $500 per day, plus $300 per delivery and p/u. 

I'll use some Pivit roof boots. This year I'm using climbing harness and ropes on a few. I used to just 'do it', but I'm less thrilled about taking risks.


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

Looking good.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey Paul, my DROID takes pictures right side up  

Ask Siri how to rotate a photo. 

Pergola looks good


----------

